# Server mit HTTP



## MoijoMS (10. Jan 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich habe ein mobiles device gebaut, das bestimmte Messwerte aufnimmt, und diese nun mittels HTTP Post an einen Server senden kann. 

Diesen Server möchte ich nun entwickeln. Ich habe was Server angeht allerdings nur theoretische Kenntnisse. 
Der Server soll entsprechend eingehende Messwerte in eine Datenbank speichern und gleichzeitig als Webserver eine Internetseite darstellen, die die Messwerte von dieser Datenbank anzeigen kann.
Leider habe ich was Datenbanken angeht auch nur theoretische Kenntnisse.

Könntet ihr mir empfehlen, welche Software ich bräuchte, um eine Datenbank zu erstellen und mir sagen was ich alles benötige um soeinen Server zu erstellen?

mit freundlichem Gruß, 
Moijo


----------



## Marcinek (10. Jan 2013)

Apache mit Mysql


----------



## Timothy Truckle (10. Jan 2013)

Ich würde einen LAMP-Server empfehlen.
LAMP (Softwarepaket) ? Wikipedia

Da kann man (gaube ich) auch Java drauf machen... ;o)

bye
TT


----------



## tröööt (10. Jan 2013)

wenn du keine kenntnisse von dem hast was du machen willst solltest du erstmal auf fertige lösungen zurückgreifen ...

und das bisschen PHP zum speichern der daten in die DB und wieder auslesen und darstellen als z.b. tabelle ... naja das bekommt man auch noch hin (zur not gibts hier sicher einige die das halbwegs drauf haben) ...

aber einen eigenen HTTP-server schreiben ... daran haben sich hier schon viele versucht ...


----------



## MoijoMS (10. Jan 2013)

Danke erstmal.

Der Server soll doch lediglich auf solche HTTP Posts horchen und ggf. dann diese verarbeiten. In Literatur finde ich zumindest was java angeht nur Socket lösungen. Ist dies umzusetzen etwa wirklich so umständlich? Wo finde ich hierzu fertige Lösungen?

Anstelle von LAMP bietet sich mir als windows user XAMPP anscheinend besser an. 

Leider habe ich wie gesagt noch nicht in diesen Umgebungen gearbeitet. 

gruß, Moijo


----------



## Marcinek (10. Jan 2013)

Sockets sind die niedrigste Abstraktionsstufe eines Netzwerks auf dem Application LAyer.

Daher ist natürlich alles auf Sockets aufgebaut.

Wieso willst du das selber implementeren? EIne Datenbank ist extrem kompliziert ==> Nimm eine fertige, wie MYSQL.

Apache ist ein HTTP Server, der von vielen kostenlos zu VErfügung gestellt wird. Eine Java Lösung wiederrum nicht...

Wenn du dich damit nicht auskennst, dann hast du zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Lass es sein
2. Entsprechende Literatur besorgen, die das Wissen benhaltet.
(3. Mittels Geld jemanden diese Arbeit abtreten)

Wo findet man diese Informationen? - Sicherlich wird hier keine Posten, wie du einen apache, mysql installierst. Aber Google (EIne gute Suchmaschine) hat ein paar Links dazu.

Gruß,

MArtin


----------



## TheDarkRose (10. Jan 2013)

Für sowas sollte PHP reichen.


----------



## MoijoMS (14. Jan 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich möchte selbstverständlich auf Fertiges zurückgreifen. In der Literatur finde ich auch größtenteils die Hilfe, die ich benötige. 
Es gibt nur eine Ausnahme, die ich nicht direkt ausfindig machen kann - und hierfür möchte ich euch fragen:

Ich weiß nicht wie ich - beispielsweise in php - einen Webserver dazu bringen kann auf einen HTTP Post zu horchen, der nicht von einem Formular oder ähnliches von der Webseite selbst ausgelöst wird. Dazu finde ich einfach nichts.?

Ich habe ja ein eigenes mobiles device, mit dem ich die Daten mittels eins HTTP Posts auf meinen Webserver schicken möchte. 

Könnt ihr mir zeigen wo ich suchen soll oder mir ebend sagen wie das zu realisieren ist? 

Danke wieder im vorraus, 
Moijo


----------



## Marcinek (15. Jan 2013)

Ob Post via Formular, oder ich einen http Request selber baue, macht absolut keinen unterschied für den Server.


----------



## tröööt (15. Jan 2013)

MoijoMS hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Ich möchte selbstverständlich auf Fertiges zurückgreifen. In der Literatur finde ich auch größtenteils die Hilfe, die ich benötige.
> Es gibt nur eine Ausnahme, die ich nicht direkt ausfindig machen kann - und hierfür möchte ich euch fragen:
> 
> ...



und das problem ist bitte genau WAS ?

es ist doch völlig egal ob ein browser einen HTTP POST request zusammen baust weil du in diesem ein <form> ausgefüllt und mit submit abgeschickt hast ... oder ob du diesen selbst bastelst ... für den server ist das total banane ... denn der sieht nur : HTTP POST an eine bestimmte URL mit bestimmten daten ... woher diese kommen oder wie diese erzeugt werden ist egal so lange der request vom server akzeptiert wird ...


----------

